#ubuntu-uds-devops-2 2014-08-20
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/20/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-2.html
<bien> hello
